# You just might be addicted to RC if you...



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Eat off your home pit table.

Have a computer at your home pit table.

Still have a gold chassis RC10 with a 6 gear tranny.

KNOW what an orginal RC10 is!

Have enough different viscositys of shock oil to make Dow Corning jealous.

Have a cool RC nickname like Smiley.

Adjust gear mesh with your eyes closed.

Know bump steer from ackerman.

Your name is Courtney Vaughan.

Belive in Green Slime.

Have a set of very small files and use the triangle one the most.

Buy X-Acto #11 blades by the hundred.



Whats yalls take?


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Your Desk Top is of your most memorable RC moment Photo.

You know more RC forum web sites than friends.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Where do I get counseling


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Snowmonkey said:


> Where do I get counseling


From the Desertgorilla


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I have an original RC10 with a 6 gear tranny! Got it for free too!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

When you have 65 rc cars that go back 25 years and are 4 different scales and are for two different surfaces! I got a gold pan rc10 still in the box un opened! I think i need a doc!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> When you have 65 rc cars that go back 25 years and are 4 different scales and are for two different surfaces! I got a gold pan rc10 still in the box un opened! I think i need a doc!


NIB?

You know whats worth?


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

oh yeah i know! i also got a jrx2, Kyosho optima, and a original Tamiya desert champ thats over 20 years old and has never been drove! And almost a complete rc500 which was a ae 1/8th onroad car in the early 80's! Along with a bunch of other old rc cars, I have a bad problem of never getting rid of them!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I would say the number of RC toys you own is in the double digits. Multiply that each increment of 10....24 in my garage.

You are addicted to racing if you have more invested in tires than you do your race cars.....HUH M-MORROW!

I have planes going back 20 years.

I remeber when the first electronic speed control came out!! and owned the original slider speed control on the rc-10.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

How about Sitting at my table with my car torn apart on my left..A bowl of frosted flakes to my right and my laptop in in between all this at 12am..Knowing i have to go to work in the am working on rc cars..I'm sick..


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

You've nicknamed your newborn sons Dogbone and Diff.

You check daily at 4:00am (or earlier) on rctech.net, e-Bay or any other R/C board that sells R/C stuff to get a jump on the best deals before anyone else does.

Your favorite movie(s) are all of the R/C races videoed by Griz.

You think that CA is stronger than any super glue.


----------



## matrixmike (Oct 7, 2009)

You are willing to skip a mortgage note every now and then to make sure you have everything you would ever need to make any race at a moments notice.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

PD2 said:


> You've nicknamed your newborn sons Dogbone and Diff.
> 
> You check daily at 4:00am (or earlier) on rctech.net, e-Bay or any other R/C board that sells R/C stuff to get a jump on the best deals before anyone else does.
> 
> ...


 I use it at home all the time..lol


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Your Outlook calendar is synced to your Blackberry with all the races for the current year.

If theres a cure don't give it to me I wanna remain in denile...LOL


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

PD2 said:


> You check daily at 4:00am (or earlier) on rctech.net, e-Bay or any other R/C board that sells R/C stuff to get a jump on the best deals before anyone else does.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I get started around 5:30 AM LOL!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

killerkustoms said:


> Your Outlook calendar is synced to your Blackberry with all the races for the current year.
> 
> If theres a cure don't give it to me I wanna remain in denile...LOL


 Guilty. My wife gets ticked off when my phone goes off at midnight to announce race I am not even going to.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I'm up to 25 cars and only my slash works, and that's because it is indestructible. lol


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Man, I miss my RC-10...


----------



## PhilGundy (Aug 16, 2008)

This is the funniest thread!!! I have six cars sitting on the floor and one on the table that I used to eat on (next to the computer). I thought it was just me. Only another R/Cer would understand.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*hehehe*

You saved a six gear rc10 tranny inside your car stand box for good luck, and hermetically sealed it with duct tape..

You've never had a job outside rc....

You managed to talk your girlfriend into pitting for you.......

If you know a guy named Biff, or Frosty, or Mod Bob.....

Your real car is a piece of ****, but your buggy is cleaner than your dishes......

You know what WD40 means....


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

..............if they call you MAD DOG!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LOL at MD. I wonder if club Whitte is still there.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

....If you have given your boss a copy of the Pro Series Shedule, and used all your vacation time for the year to make sure you can use the day before the race to load up and drive to the race. (And sometimes the day after)

....If you have ever put off a light bill to make sure you had a fresh motor for an out of town race.

....If you have ever used a stainless steel spatula and a dremel to build a b block in the middle of a race so that you could make the main.

....If you constantly have to hide reciepts...........

YOU MIGHT BE ATE UP WITH IT AS BAD AS i AM


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*If*

If you think Terry Schmeeeeeeeed, looks like shaggy.......Rop it raggy...Hehehehehe


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I can see what you deleted Steve. Ill get ya back bro! lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Merdith said:


> If you think Terry Schmeeeeeeeed, looks like shaggy.......Rop it raggy...Hehehehehe


The first time I met and got to know T-Bone was at HRC. I think it was either 93 or 94, but I took day off work to get some practice since I was getting my arse handed to me in stock buggy. I was too proud to sign up in the sportsman class and when your racing guys like you, McNair, Newhouse, Bigmax, and the rest of the peanut gallery, I needed practice pretty bad.

Terry had just made a new layout and just got done watering it. I had my silver IFMAR pins on the rear and I was just having the hardest time making any of the jumps. Well, of course I crashed alot. This one time I slid down the drivers stand to get my car, I see Terry looking through that big window from the shop doing some weird circular arm thing. I'm like, ***?

For yall that know "T" can relate to this.

He comes out of the shop walking at a blistering speed of about 0.00003 MPH and as he gets closer two hours later, I noticed he is eating pizza. Not like normal people though, two slices at once! Crust on the bottom, crust on the top, cheese to cheese, meat to meat.

Then he says...

Your going in the wrong direction. :headknock


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Brian Bosley taught me how to eat pizza like that last weekend!


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

I miss hangin out with Terry every weekend at performance raceway. Good times, good times....


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> The first time I met and got to know T-Bone was at HRC. I think it was either 93 or 94, but I took day off work to get some practice since I was getting my arse handed to me in stock buggy. I was too proud to sign up in the sportsman class and when your racing guys like you, McNair, Newhouse, Bigmax, and the rest of the peanut gallery, I needed practice pretty bad.
> 
> Terry had just made a new layout and just got done watering it. I had my silver IFMAR pins on the rear and I was just having the hardest time making any of the jumps. Well, of course I crashed alot. This one time I slid down the drivers stand to get my car, I see Terry looking through that big window from the shop doing some weird circular arm thing. I'm like, ***?
> 
> ...


SO THAT WAS HOW BIFF WAS BORN!!!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> SO THAT WAS HOW BIFF WAS BORN!!!!!!


Yea. LOL.

Bob Dawson was there.


----------

